# Zit messing with my face. Help!! Lol



## KymberLeAnn (Sep 16, 2012)

Sorry to have to post this on here, but I woke up with the strangest problem today & I don't know who else to ask.
Yesterday I noticed a zit on my chin that had swelled up, so I took a safety pin out, washed it in hot water & poked it to relieve the pressure.
Haven't really messed with it since then.
This morning I woke up and the front of my neck is really sore, the bottom of my chin feels bruised, and I have a fat lip.
What the heck do I do??? Lol
I'm not really worried about my looks, but my face feels pretty jacked up.
Not sure if anyone can help, but any thoughts are appreciated.
Thanks!


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

I sometimes have days where I feel like I have been punched in the face, hahaha
But I'm not sure. It may or may not be related to the zit. :/
If it doesn't go down soon I'd probably go see a doctor


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

quite possibly you didnt get all the infection out and it spread causing inflamation down your chin to your neck and up to your lip. Only pop zits/pimples when they are ready to pop (kind of like an abscess in a goat) or it can cause other problems like you are experiencing. 

Try some cold compresses


----------



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

My parents always tell me to hold a warm wash cloth over my zits to bring them to a head so I can pop them. But if it's that swollen, I'd go with a ice pack like Stacey said.

I hope it feels better!


----------



## KymberLeAnn (Sep 16, 2012)

Alright, thank you So much!
I'll try the compress when I get home.


----------



## KymberLeAnn (Sep 16, 2012)

I usually don't have a problem with acne so this is totally new to me,.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

KymberLeAnn said:


> I usually don't have a problem with acne so this is totally new to me,.


Lucky. LOL


----------



## KymberLeAnn (Sep 16, 2012)

KymberLeAnn said:


> I usually don't have a problem with acne so this is totally new to me,.


I probably just jinxed myself! Lol


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Be careful, to me it almost sounds like a allergic reaction to something


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

KymberLeAnn said:


> I usually don't have a problem with acne so this is totally new to me,.


My sister has really bad acne and she uses warm compresses to bring out infection followed by cold to relieve swelling. She has days her forehead swells alot and she always does warm then cold. She says cold feel a lot better.

Unlike you she is very into how she looks so she still wears make up... I tell her not to but she wont listen to me.

Hope it heals up soon.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I recommend having a doctor check it. It sounds a bit odd, how fast it came on ,when you have never had it happen before.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

If that was my daughter I'd probably call the doc to make sure she doesn't have an abcess somewhere that is not coming forth or to make sure she's not having an allergic reaction. Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## KymberLeAnn (Sep 16, 2012)

Well after all day at work & school it seems to have calmed down a little bit, I don't feel as much swelling in my lip but it almost feels like I'm swollen underneath my chin.
I've been trying not to touch it too much, but at lunch I squeezed it a little & got a little bit of puss out & then it drained clear liquid without me messing with it for probably an hour after that.
You guys are great, most of my friends who I talked to about it just laughed at me!
They didn't think I should be so worried "it's just a zit". XP


----------



## serenityfarmnm (Jan 6, 2013)

Both of my kids had a bad acne year in their teens. I never had a pimple till I started early menopause @ 35 so I did some research & I fixed them LoL

Every night they wash their face with kosher salt then use a wash cloth to wipe Apple Cider Vinegar all over (It stinks but get your face good & wet) after 10 minutes rinse with warm/hot water then splash with cold.

My 19 yr old son will sometimes go a few days without doing the routine & he always starts gettin zits again... My daughter (very vain) never forgets & has had 2 pimples in 5 years!


----------



## nursehelg (Jul 5, 2012)

OK I hate to say this but you really need to go to the doctor. I can't tell you how many patients I have treated with what started to look like a pimple but turned into a horrible Staph infection. These patients ended up in the hospital on IV antibiotics. Your face is not a place to have a Staph infection. And do not touch it with your hands anymore because you can make it worse. If it is still swollen by tomorrow I would go see the doctor.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

sounds normal - ive been there and sometimes the area gets inflamed for a few days then it goes away. Its not a staph infection just what i call an under the skin pimple  

oh and teh clear liquid is white blood cells you are seeing


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

StaceyRosado said:


> sounds normal - ive been there and sometimes the area gets inflamed for a few days then it goes away. Its not a staph infection just what i call an under the skin pimple
> 
> oh and teh clear liquid is white blood cells you are seeing


That's what I call them too! Aggravating things for sure!


----------



## myanjelicgirlz (Jul 19, 2011)

i dont really have a problem with zits any more, but it does sound like some kind of allergic reaction... For future zit problems though, neutrogena all-in-1 acne control is the most AMAZING THING EVER!!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Dani-1995 said:


> My sister has really bad acne and she uses warm compresses to bring out infection followed by cold to relieve swelling. She has days her forehead swells alot and she always does warm then cold. She says cold feel a lot better.
> 
> Unlike you she is very into how she looks so she still wears make up... I tell her not to but she wont listen to me.
> 
> Hope it heals up soon.


oh and dont knock your sisters use of make up. I dont worry about how I look but I do know that it makes me feel better to look good when going out in public. Image isnt everything but it does help you get around in this world. Everyone has something they struggle with at some point in their life. If wearing make up helps your sister feel better about her skin then be supportive thats what she needs in a sister regardless of age! I know Im the younger sister who still looks up to my sister and I LOVE it when she is supportive of me no matter what it is. and if she says something that is puting me down in some way or knocks what Im doing to help myself I feel worse. So yeah sisters play a big role in our lives. Take it as a big responsibiility and cherish teh role you can have to build your sister up.


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

serenityfarmnm said:


> Both of my kids had a bad acne year in their teens. I never had a pimple till I started early menopause @ 35 so I did some research & I fixed them LoL
> 
> Every night they wash their face with kosher salt then use a wash cloth to wipe Apple Cider Vinegar all over (It stinks but get your face good & wet) after 10 minutes rinse with warm/hot water then splash with cold.
> 
> My 19 yr old son will sometimes go a few days without doing the routine & he always starts gettin zits again... My daughter (very vain) never forgets & has had 2 pimples in 5 years!


Thanks for the ideal! Im gunna try it store bought products just ARNT cutting it for puberty pimples *tears out hair* how long do i wash with the kosher salt?

And would it work if i did it like 10 mins before my shower and washed it off in my shower?

show goat/lamb equipment
www.Facebook.com/wickedshowchains


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I'm not knocking her for wearing it, I wear it too! But I think it makes her acne worse since she doesn't wash it off at night. Trust me, I love my make up!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I have dealt with acne my whole life...spent thousands on expensive but good stuff... NOW? I use plain goat milk soap and coconut oil whipped up with Vit E and tea tree oil....once a week I add a small pinch of Baking soda to my coconut cream and use like a scrub...I thought for sure I would breakout big time but my skin looks better now that im old (ha) then when I was a teen..
I agree with Stacy..you caused the infection to spread when you tried to pop it....never pop a zit!!
I make a paste out of baking soda..I add tea tree oil..just a drop and apply thick to pimple..let it sit..repeat needed..


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

Dani-1995 said:


> I'm not knocking her for wearing it, I wear it too! But I think it makes her acne worse since she doesn't wash it off at night. Trust me, I love my make up!


Tell her i said she really needs to wash it off before she sleeps. Its ploging her pores.

Maybe shell listen to me over her sister(you) lol doubt it though knowing my sister!!! 

show goat/lamb equipment
www.Facebook.com/wickedshowchains


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

natural mineral make up is wonderful..glides nicely and lightly and even if you don't wash it off it wont plug your pores.

When wearing foundation..many try to puddy in the scars and pimples..a light dusting of powder foundation to lesson redness looks better..: ) Also using a green tint first helps hide those hard to cover red spots, scars and pimples, then powder on top fro a mat finish ...never use cream foundations on oily face...: )


----------



## KymberLeAnn (Sep 16, 2012)

I don't actually use any foundation or anything like that.
The only makeup I wear is eye makeup. I did put a dab of cover up on it yesterday morning though, so who knows maybe it's a reaction to that? I don't usually use cover up.
My mom told me I should put some toothpaste on it before I go to bed to help dry it out.
I guess I'll try that


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

I had acne when I was in my teens/early 20's, but not for the past 10 years.
I remember, vividly, getting those nasty, PAINFUL, huge lumps that others could barely see, but would sit on nerve endings, and make it impossible to sleep sometimes, because of the pain. I would buy hypodermic needles and sterilize the area, and stab them, to get the pus out. It was SO painful, because most of the time those suckers were sitting right on the nerve endings. I tried letting them "do their thing", and I would be in pain for at least 2 weeks, and most would never 'come to the surface'!
But when I stabbed them, 90% of the time, it would be GONE the next day. And if not, it would have been "brought to the surface", and I could remedy it the next day.
Mine were ALWAYS either on my chin, or on the side of my face, on the jaw-line, but mostly under my ears. ALWAYS!
I did have it happen a couple of times where I missed the 'pus pocket', and I would have the same sort of swelling that you were describing. OUCH


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

Does anyone get those really bad ones that are like rightbo your cheek bones???

I get them really bad there.

Any think i can do for them???

show goat/lamb equipment
www.Facebook.com/wickedshowchains


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

The found the best thing for preventin pimples was toner.
Mine is clean and clear (I think) and its in a clear bottle and it looks like blue water. 
Every morning and night you use it to wet a cotton ball and wipe it all over your face to help remove oil and then use an oil free moisturiser. 
It keeps your skin oil free but also it won't dry out so your skin won't produce those oils that make yer face not so nice


----------



## serenityfarmnm (Jan 6, 2013)

Use the salt scrub for just a quick "full face" scrub.... Yep before shower is what she does! We tried everything from Birth control to Proactive for her with no luck!


----------



## KymberLeAnn (Sep 16, 2012)

Woohoo!
Woke up this morning & my neck is no longer sore, & no more fat lip!
It looked a bit bruised last night, but that's gone now too. Yay!
The zits not gone yet, but it's definitely on the mend 
Thanks guys!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Dani-1995 said:


> I'm not knocking her for wearing it, I wear it too! But I think it makes her acne worse since she doesn't wash it off at night. Trust me, I love my make up!


something to suggest to her - I had bad acne and rashes from food allergies

well the only thing that works is goats milk soap. I buy it from Liz on here and it really does work.

Havent had a flare up in ages ---- but now that Im pregnant Im getting it back so I know i need to be more diligent in my use of the goats milk soap


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Regarding the make up: It may have bacteria in it and the sister may be re-infecting her skin every time she uses it! (my :2cents: worth!)
Glad your zit is better. Those darn things are miserable!


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

After being put on birth control for other medical reasons my skin has cleared up beautifully. I had tried every OTC medication expect for Proactive. Nothing worked! My mom is always popping my pimples and it annoys me so much! Some of them really hurt!


----------

